# What color is Luna?



## LBA (Jun 5, 2014)

When Luna was a kitten, she looked to be a typical blue tabby. As she got older, she got much darker with a browner tinge to her... almost like a blue ticked torbie of some sort. But now I don't think she's blue at all! She's much darker on top and where her hair sort of "parts" down the middle of her back you can see her lighter undercoat. I've never seen another cat with a color quite like hers... she looks a bit like a blue tabby that's been stained with red mud. :crazy


Any ideas?


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Wow, I don't know what color she'd be considered, but you have got such a gorgeous girl there!! :luv


----------



## LBA (Jun 5, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

WOW! She's Beautiful! This is a good question for Carmel!! 
I hope she see's this!!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

That's the same cat in all the photos? Whatever salon she goes to is doing great color changes.

I'd call her a patch mackerel tabby, but defining the color is difficult since each pic is different.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oooooh, I just want to reach out and cuddle her and just sink myself in her glossy, soft fur! Lol. I think she's gorgeous too! 

Can't help with the color, though, sorry! NebraskaCat is right; each photo depicts a totally different version of Luna! Maybe it's the lighting or flash? How about a photo in natural light? (Yes, I'm fishing for another photo!! LOL) :mrgreen:


----------



## LBA (Jun 5, 2014)

The first picture is in natural sunlight - I know, lighting does some funky things to her color!

This is the only other picture I have of her without a flash, I think:


----------



## Chloe92us (Mar 16, 2014)

She's gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I'll stick with patch tabby for the pattern, blue with red/buff patches. But there are many on here who like the term 'torbie' and I think she would likely qualify as a dilute torbie. [ IMO ]


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

A mackerel tabby?


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

OMG, what a gorgeous face. Her fur is so sleek and shiny, and then that big poofy tail is to die for. And she seems to know it - look at those eyes looking directly into the camera - "yep, I'm beautiful." 

She seems like quite the character
I have no idea about the color though!



NebraskaCat said:


> That's the same cat in all the photos? Whatever salon she goes to is doing great color changes.


LOL!!! There's definitely a big difference between the first and last pic! But she looks good in blue, patch, and even stained in red mud.


----------



## LBA (Jun 5, 2014)

Thank you! She certainly does know she's beautiful... should have named her Sassybutt.  She is quite the character indeed - she will NOT allow strangers to touch her but follows them from room to room carrying her big fluffy tail over her back, looking happy as can be... but if you go to touch her, she'll either run just out of arms reach or swat at you. Almost like she's saying "Look but don't touch!! But please do make sure you look at me..." but she sure is a lap kitty around me though... sleeps right over my head every night.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

From Wikipedia. The website has pics too. You girl is gorgeous. I struggle with colors all the time and have a hard time distinguishing between a brown tabby and a grey tabby in some cases.

*Mackerel tabby*

The Mackerel tabby pattern has vertical, gently curving stripes on the side of the body. The stripes are narrow and may be continuous or broken into bars and spots on the flanks & stomach. An "M" shape appears on the forehead along with dark lines across the cat's cheeks to the corners of its eyes. Mackerels are also called 'Fishbone tabbies' probably because they are named after the mackerel fish.[5] Mackerel is the most common tabby pattern. The legs and tail have dark bars as do the cat's cheeks.
*Classic tabby*
The Classic (also known as "Blotched" or "Marbled") tabby tends to have a pattern of dark browns, ochres and black but also occurs in grey. Classic tabbies have the "M" pattern on their foreheads but the body markings have a whirled or swirled pattern (often called a "bullseye") on the cat's sides. There is also a light colored "butterfly" pattern on the shoulders and three thin stripes (the center stripe is dark) running along its spine. Like the Mackerel tabby, Classic tabbies have dark bars on the legs, tail, and cheeks.
*Ticked tabby*
The Ticked tabby pattern produces agouti hairs, hairs with distinct bands of color on them, breaking up the tabby patterning into a salt-and-pepper appearance. Residual ghost striping or "barring" can often be seen on the lower legs, face and belly and sometimes at the tail tip.
*Spotted tabby*
The Spotted tabby is a modifier that breaks up the Mackerel tabby pattern so that the stripes appear as spots. Similarly, the stripes of the Classic tabby pattern may be broken into larger spots. Both large spot and small spot patterns can be seen in the Australian Mist, Bengal, Egyptian Mau, Maine ****, and Ocicat breeds.


----------



## Jiskefet (Apr 8, 2011)

Diluted tortie tabby, I would say.....
My Xena is a diluted tortie, with the tabby markings still visible in the cream, but not in the blue.
My Josje is a true tortie, black and ginger with white, and no tabby markings.
My Tosca is a tabby tortie with white, with tabby markings in both black and ginger.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Tin roof? All those colors together...


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Sooo pretty... i just wanna cuddle her, omg love fluffy cats xD 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Look at that bella!!!


----------

